# Meow from China!



## Pinkerbelle (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi all,

I've actually been on the site for a little while, but I've been getting really into it lately so I decided I'd better introduce myself a little better! 

I was born and raised in Los Angeles and have always had cats in my life. I studied International Business in college and decided to move here to China after graduation to get some IB experience (I've been here roundabout 7 months now). So I said "goodbye" to my 3 kitties at home, Princess Grace Kelly (Gracie), Cody and Runaway (I miss them); they live with my mom aka Grandma to the kitties -- she hates when I say that, haha, and here I am!

I live and teach English about an hour away from Shanghai and my town is fairly small and not at all educated on the proper way to treat pets! I got Sebastian when he was just a few weeks old (he's a few months now) and most of my posts have involved finding alternate solutions for cat-things I can't find here or suggestions on how to best raise a kitty in this environment  I never expected to get a cat here, but I'm just in love with him and now I want to take him home with me, whenever that may be! 

Anyways, like I've said, I've really been enjoying reading all the posts in the forums. So now you know a little about me and I hope to get to know you all a little better as well! 

Cheers!


----------



## MaxZmom (Feb 21, 2007)

Hello and Welcome to the forum!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)




----------



## Pinkerbelle (Jan 21, 2008)

Yes! And so is yours! What a coincidence.  

Thanks for all the "welcomes" :wink:


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome! I am donna owned proudly by the Incredible Four and the big girl Freesia


----------



## Penny1 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi and welcome! I'm still pretty new here myself! Your cats sound so great, and your newest addition is so cute! :!:


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome Robin and Penny1! Isnt it amazing how these kitties find us no matter where we are in the world! Glad you are here on cat forum.


----------



## Pinkerbelle (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks for all of the warm welcomes!


----------

